# question



## Dewalt (Jun 20, 2008)

If i want to post information about new titles and coming releases of books that are in and coming out, where would i do so on this thing?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 20, 2008)

I would try "The Literary Forum".


----------



## Dewalt (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks so much. i posted it there.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 20, 2008)

Dewalt -- Just fyi, see also this thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/reformation-heritage-books-blog-27554/


----------

